# Which one, my original or the one an octave up?



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

Okay, I'm asking the question of whether or not I should keep it in the original octave I wrote it in or take the right hand up an octave. I won't go further than an octave between 2 voices in the same clef without arpeggios or the pedal so that's why I'm asking.

This is my original and I think it sounds more harmonious but it is less true to the soprano voice(Soprano going close to bass clef seems odd):

View attachment Fugue in C minor.mp3


This is the one I raised by an octave and I think it is more true to the soprano voice(higher notes) but is less true to the alto voice and less harmonious(to me, it sounds like the right and left hands are isolated and not really in harmony even though technically speaking, they are:

View attachment Fugue in C minor 8va.mp3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

One of the voices in the original seemed to fizzle out replaced by a lower register voice around 0:17, while in the second one I think it sounds more continuous, having the voices continue in the same register like before with a new voice higher. So I think the 2nd one is the way to go. Why do you even care about the soprano range anyway? Isn't this a keyboard fugue?


----------



## caters (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes it is a fugue for the piano but I have seen Soprano used not just for a specific range but also in general to mean the highest voice in a piece regardless of the actual octave it is in.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok, I get it now. the harmony with the higher or lower octave doesn't really change, it still sounds better in the octave higher to me since the voices are better delineated. There is an awkward silence around 0:07 and 0:008, and a disonnance in between 0:09 and 0:10 that sound off for being a more conservative sounding piece, that I would change. The soprano voice drops out later or is drastically lowered later on, you might want to make it reappear in that higher register later. But overall I think the harmony sounds good.


----------

